# Hartford coach seats assembly instructions?



## lenicheck (Jan 8, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right place to put this out there but does anyone have a copy of the Hartford coach seats assembly instructions they could scan and send to me? I came into a set I want to use but it's a mystery as to how the seats go together...

Rob Lenicheck
[email protected]


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you get in touch with Bob Hartford? If he still has them, I'd bet he's be glad to send you a copy.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 12 Nov 2013 06:30 PM 
Did you get in touch with Bob Hartford? If he still has them, I'd bet he's be glad to send you a copy. Try hartfordproducts at frontier.com. And The Train Dept (Jason Kovacs) is selling a couple of the kits - email Jason (kovacjason at gmail.com) and ask if the box is open and can he scan the instructions for you!


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Ozark Miniatures as of November 8th Hartford is part of the Ozark Family. They plan to bring back the wood kits also. 
http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=2832 
Wesley


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

I found my interior instructions. Just kept forgetting to look for them. Do you want the whole set (would require piecing together) or just the seats? Let me know.


----------

